# FBSD 8 + alc card (netbook)



## l2f (Feb 12, 2010)

Hello,

I bought an HP/Compaq mini 110c-1100CA, I installed FreeBSD 8.0 and I try to run the network card: atheros R8132, it suppose to be support out off the box but I got some strange thing: 

the led is blinking on the card, the led of my hub blink too put but I got this answer when I try (no answer)

```
ping 192.168.0.1
: ping : sendto: Host is down
```

When I try to ping this mini laptop I got this:

```
[root@beastieMobile /root]# ping 192.168.0.31
PING 192.168.0.31 (192.168.0.31): 56 data bytes
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
ping: sendto: Host is down
^C
--- 192.168.0.31 ping statistics ---
8 packets transmitted, 0 packets received, 100% packet loss
```

My config files (I wrote this thread from one of my FBSD laptop on the same lan, with the same config)
No ipfw on

```
uname -a:
FreeBSD netBeastie.maison.org 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009     [email]root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
ifconfig alc0:
alc0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=3198<VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,WOL_MCAST,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 18:a9:05:c9:ef:69
        inet 192.168.0.31 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.0.255
        media: Ethernet autoselect (10baseT/UTP <half-duplex>)
        status: active
```


```
netstat -nr:
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.0.1        UGS         0       12   alc0
127.0.0.1          link#2             UH          0        0    lo0
192.168.0.0/24     link#1             U           1       24   alc0
192.168.0.31       link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0

Internet6:
Destination                       Gateway                       Flags      Netif Expire
::1                               ::1                           UH          lo0
fe80::%lo0/64                     link#2                        U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0                       link#2                        UHS         lo0
ff01:2::/32                       fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
ff02::%lo0/32                     fe80::1%lo0                   U           lo0
```



```
/etc/resolv.conf
domain videotron.ca
nameserver 24.200.241.37
nameserver 24.201.245.77
nameserver 24.200.243.189
```


```
/etc/rc.conf:
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Mon Feb  8 16:05:47 2010
# Created: Mon Feb  8 16:05:47 2010
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
ifconfig_alc0="inet 192.168.0.31 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.0.1"
hostname="netBeastie.maison.org"
```

May be I miss something ?

Regards

l2f


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 12, 2010)

[ Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums ]


----------



## l2f (Feb 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Dear DutchDaemon

Thank you to pointed me this link and this infornation about forum coding.  Next time I will try to use them.


----------



## l2f (Feb 12, 2010)

*rebuild my kernel*

Hello,

I rebuild my kernel from GENERIC with the file from http://people.freebsd.org/~yongari/ (alc).  There are some differents from thoses files and the one I found in the src.  I reboot and I got the same results 

May be I have to contact yongari to see if he can help to resolve this problem.  I am ready to rebuild my kernel, debug, test, in fact I am ready to do almost everything to get it running.  Getting FreeBSD without network is like having a race car in your garage and you can't drive it in the street.

Regards

l2f


----------



## l2f (Feb 17, 2010)

*vlan*

Hello,

I read this thread:http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8785 (Dutch Daemon is everywhere  ) and this one http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8798 , I read the man page of alc4 and ifconfig, so I will experiment with vlan cloned interface (I have a netgear wg111v2).

Regards,

l2f


----------



## l2f (Mar 3, 2010)

*Problem resolved - alc0 works great*

Hello,

I finally e-mailed my problem to Pyun YongHyeon and he find my problem:
1- this card does not support my old hub: 10BaseT/UTP <half-duplex>
2- plug it into a new switch (10/100mb) and do the following: `#ifconfig alc0 media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex`
It works great 

Regards,

l2f


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

You mean .. there are still people using hubs?


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 3, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> You mean .. there are still people using hubs?



That hurts :r


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 3, 2010)

Time to switch


----------

